# Tivo Mini - Can't Watch Now - V125 error



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

For a few weeks now I've been getting v125 errors on my ethernet connected Mini. I've set both my Roamio Pro and its stream address to have static IPs as well as my Mini. Live TV works perfect and rebooting the Mini allows me to watch one single show before the error comes back.

Any suggestions? I'm very tired of rebooting. Changing the network settings works about a quarter of the time. I've rebooted everything multiple times, replaced switches and network cables, repeated guided setup on the Mini (thanks Tivo Support) and done a Clear & Delete everything on the Mini.

Thanks,
Scooby


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any luck in finding a solution?

This is happening to me now, only rebooting the Mini fixes it.. My system works for 2-3 days before I get this error.. What's weird is I can be watching a show and then go to select a new show then get this error..

I've just setup a static DHCP lease on my Bolt as I found that the Bolt was taking 2 DHCP leases for some reason, so I'm hoping this helps. Time will tell....


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Found something interesting last night when looking at this more.. My Bolt is connecting via Wifi and ethernet right now.. So when I look at my AP it shows the bolt connected and giving 192.168.1.148 as it's IP address and the MAC address of the WLAN nic (which is expected). Meanwhile when I look on the LAN side at my router ARP tables and I see this same IP address in use, but coming from the wired NIC mac-address. Then also at the same time the wired NIC has the static DHCP entry that I gave it..

Pretty goofy implementation tivo.. I believe the ARP conflicts are throwing the Mini for a loop and it can't communicate properly when the ARP/MAC mappings flip randomly. In the meantime I put a block in on my AP to stop the WLAN from the Bolt from communicating. 



Why do I have both connected right now you ask? Well my HDMI port has gone bad on the Bolt so I can't turn the wifi off. I needed to plug it into the LAN to get reliable Mini experience as I moved my bolt to another place in the house while troubleshooting the hdmi port. Replacement unit is being aquired.


----------



## ratinthekitchen (May 19, 2016)

When I try to switch the Bolt from ethernet to WiFi it refuses to do so until I remove the ethernet cable, so I am not sure how this is happening. It you want to make sure that it doesn't connect WiFi, you should be able to fix that by changing the WiFi credentials.


----------

